

MillionaireGoogle, for the sophisticated invididual - gbelote
http://millionairegoogle.com/

======
rocktronica
Ugh, I hate what these instant-private-beta scripts have done to the web app
landscape.

I know this one is a joke and I appreciate that, but it's frustrating that my
legitimate app may be losing potential users because they're burned out by all
these other pages vying for their attention.

------
m1ster
Finally! so long poor folks.

------
m1ster
There are some obviously unverified "millionaires" commenting on this
post.First thing I'm searching for is images of poor people flying on public
"commercial" airplanes. Lols.

------
pdenya
Is this real or an AFD joke?

